

IPFS Alpha Demo – Distributed Web - _prometheus
http://gateway.ipfs.io/ipfs/QmTeW79w7QQ6Npa3b1d5tANreCDxF2iDaAPsDvW6KtLmfB/

======
detaro
Some more info in text form:
[https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs](https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs) and from
there (PDF) [https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs/blob/master/papers/ipfs-
cap2p...](https://github.com/jbenet/ipfs/blob/master/papers/ipfs-
cap2pfs/ipfs-p2p-file-system.pdf?raw=true)

Really looks interesting, I like that there went some thought into integrating
with the existing web, lowering the barrier of entry compared to other
projects.

(Thinking of the webfont/JS discussion going on in another thread: so when can
we start to deliver fonts and jquery content-addressed from this? ;))

~~~
_prometheus
> Really looks interesting

Thanks!

> I like that there went some thought into integrating with the existing web,
> lowering the barrier of entry compared to other projects.

Yeah-- we already have THE web, let's just upgrade it :)

> when can we start to deliver fonts and jquery content-addressed from this?
> ;)

Already:
[http://gateway.ipfs.io/ipfs/QmeWFWdyJo8hLnSEJNpEbKNnMHmFKS87...](http://gateway.ipfs.io/ipfs/QmeWFWdyJo8hLnSEJNpEbKNnMHmFKS87DiZiYVbFJ5efhz/jquery.2.1.3.min.js)

Though if you want something to stick around, you have to seed it yourself for
now. We'll write super simple "seed form S3" nodes soon :)

~~~
detaro
> Though if you want something to stick around, you have to seed it yourself
> for now.

Question: Do all nodes act as peers, serving from their local cache once they
requested a piece of data (basically, does it feel like normal bittorrent in
that regard)? Or are there differences?

~~~
sillysauce
Yes, files (or blocks) you request stick around on your computer. There is a
garbage collection command that will remove unpinned files. There is also
going to be (not sure if it's implemented yet) the bitswap. More information
about the bitswap can be found in the paper.

~~~
whyrusleeping
Yeap! bitswap is currently pretty dumb, but I have a branch that will watch
the network for popular blocks and cache them for a short period (until GC).
When I get more time, Im going to implement some more interesting AI into it,
its currently pretty dumb. (code: [https://github.com/jbenet/go-
ipfs/compare/feat/smartswap](https://github.com/jbenet/go-
ipfs/compare/feat/smartswap))

------
nl
Is there an architecture diagram somewhere? Or some kind of description that
isn't in video form?

I'd like to understand how http interface discovery works? Is there a single
http gateway, or is there some kind of DNS integration with multiple gateways?

~~~
_prometheus
I'll be making a video over the next few days giving a deep dive into the
tech. We also need to synthesize a spec. for now, the paper + first talk have
the most comprehensive view: \-
[http://static.benet.ai/t/ipfs.pdf](http://static.benet.ai/t/ipfs.pdf) \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa4pckodM9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa4pckodM9g)

~~~
nl
Please do something other than another video!

------
tacojuan
How does this compare to tahoe-lafs?

I googled and found my answers, this question has been asked quite a bit.

~~~
white-flame
Or what about Freenet?

It's been around for a long time, has hash-based content addressing with
versioning, and is primarily a web-centric utility. Plus, it's based on
anonymity for both the browsing user and the content cacher.

------
buu700
Awesome to finally see this go live! I've been following it since the original
Filecoin announcement; seems like a really brilliant concept.

I can't wait for this to become a huge mainstream(-ish) thing that everyone
knows about like Tor.

~~~
_prometheus
Thanks! :)

------
explorigin
Notice that their website is served from the p2p network. That's an impressive
technology display.

~~~
whyrusleeping
I'm glad you think so! :)

------
jgrowl
Any more information on privacy/security/anonymity?

~~~
_prometheus
forthcoming talks will address this. these are really really important topics
that deserve careful attention + detail in explanations of our models. :)

------
fiatjaf
Now we need a way to make web applications that work normally over HTTP
fallback on IPFS either for the app itself or only for the data.

~~~
_prometheus
you can already to this. just host your src in the gateway. We're working on
making IPNS + DNS play nice with ipfs so you can have nice-looking urls.

------
llSourcell
I'm curious how username/password storage will work with IPFS. What will
authentication look like?

~~~
whyrusleeping
We use keypairs for identification. Usernames and passwords don't really apply
to the current architecture

------
constexpr
You bring up the internet archive in your presentation. Have you talked to
them? What do they think of IPFS?

~~~
_prometheus
Haven't yet but we're going to! Would love to help the Archive replicate
everything.

------
hellbanner
Wow. Just yesterday I was searching for info Tent & Eris to assess building
something similar (I think combining payments with this would be sweet). Great
to see!

------
hosh
Wow, had a bunch of ideas that came up after a good night's sleep.

\- This is what many of my friends initially thought "Cloud Technology" was,
and were disappointed to find out that the cloud tech we have today isn't
truly peer-to-peer.

\- This has immediate application for distributing data generated by
governments.

\- I don't have to use rsync or capistrano to deploy websites. I can write
locally to an ipfs content address, and the servers will automatically pick it
up.

\- This would be awesome as a way to distribute public Docker containers or
App containers.

\- Containers + ipfs can potentially make for a highly portable app, one where
both the code and the data are portable. At the very least, you wouldn't have
to create a data container and link a different container to get that data
out. Some potentials are things like redesigning Diaspora, or even running
distributed copies of OpenFarm. (Any non-profit, open-sourced crowd-sourced
data project, like OpenFarm, would seriously benefit from this -- people can
contribute compute, network, and storage by installing a container with that
stuff already there).

\- DRM might actually work. (I've brought this up before, and it has been
really unpopular with people since they are not rationally thinking about the
societal value of DRM). The problem with current DRM schemes is that it puts
the power on the side of the merchants. Using neutral third party schemes
don't work well. There is also the problem of when the merchant shuts down and
kills the asset servers. What we really want to do is register rights in a p2p
setting like with Counterparty or one of the blockchain technology. IPFS would
solve the asset distribution and storage problem. (Enforcement is interesting,
and one potential idea that just bubbled up: if you can have a web of trust,
you can have a web of distrust; use peer pressure to mitigate bad actors; this
works well if people actually want some reasonable way of having property
rights over data).

\- Promise Theory. Been reading and thinking a lot about this. I see promise
theory as a possibility for helping with human-to-AI interactions. It's core
premise is based upon documenting intent and evaluating trust in actions out
in the open. IPFS would allow AIs to publish intent as well as publish their
evaluation of trust. This allows for reputation management for AIs.

\- A similar application above would work for reputation management for
humans. For example, TaskRabbit, ELance, and other gig markets currently lock
up reputation data as proprietary. On the other hand, reputation published on
IPFS would be portable. (It could also be built on web-of-trust, something
brought up by that co-opt consultancy posted here). This is also an
application of Promise Theory.

The ideas keep coming up, will start up an ipfs node and store some of that
there.

~~~
whyrusleeping
Great points! thanks for the reply! Containers are our next big 'target
feature', the ability to simply boot from an ipfs hash will be extremely
useful.

You should stop by our irc channel (#ipfs on freenode) and chat!

------
llSourcell
Towards the permanent web!

------
curiously
love love the intiative. this is what I believe our internet will become, a
giant decentralized p2p, immune to the forces that is aimed to destroy content
(either copyright, censorship , anti-anonymity).

I believe that this distributed p2p internet will the ultimate threat to
internet companies. Imagine we no longer need to trust a corporation with all
of our data, imagine we no longer need to be victims of attention theft while
using services that is entirely powered by nodes of the network.

This is of course very far off and not at all the perfect utopia I am
describing but this is definitely the right way to go and eventually the
future.

Not sure if ipfs.io will take off, unless it offers something that regular
internet does not, the name could also be changed to something more catchy.

~~~
_prometheus
Thanks!! :) come help us build it!

~~~
curiously
love to help but not sure how I can contribute?

~~~
dylankpowers
Hi! If you haven't already found it, a good way to start is to lurk around the
IRC #ipfs channel on freenode (logs:
[https://botbot.me/freenode/ipfs/](https://botbot.me/freenode/ipfs/)). If you
have any skills in Golang go ahead and check out the issues labeled as "help
wanted" [https://github.com/jbenet/go-
ipfs/labels/help%20wanted](https://github.com/jbenet/go-
ipfs/labels/help%20wanted). Those ones are generally easier for newcomers to
tackle. If you have other talents go ahead and ask in the IRC channel and
we'll point you in the right direction.

